# Warnung vor www.soft-archiv.de



## Devilfrank (17 März 2002)

Wie die Crew von Network-Security meldet werden auf www.soft-archiv.de für den Download der Free-/ Shareware 0190-Dialer untergeschoben!!! Siehe auch: http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/0190er_Soft_Archiv_160302.php3


----------



## SprMa (17 März 2002)

*soft-archiv*

Naja, _untergeschoben_ ist in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht nicht ganz das richtige Wort.
Ich habe mir die Seite mal angesehen (mit Opera und IE) und konnte nichts "verdächtiges" feststellen. Erst wenn man das Browserfenster schließt, poppt ein neues auf, das als URL 





> http://www.simhack.de/HACKER.htm


 hat. Hier ist der klassische Trick mit dem Inline-Frame (der mit Opera nicht funktioniert) und dem Inhalt der Festplatte. Witzigerweise erklären sie es sogar, wie diese Anzeige zu Stande kommt: 





> Hinweis: Dieses Iframe ist lediglich auf file c: verlinkt. Wir lesen ihre Daten NICHT selbstständig aus. Des Weiteren greifen wir NICHT in die persönlichen Inhalte Ihres PCs ein. Es werden nur IHNEN lediglich Daten angezeigt, welche durch den Browser ohnehin ausgelesen werden können. Wir machen uns diese Inhalte nicht zu eigen.



Und ein Stückchen darunter natürlich ein Link, der verhindern soll, daß die  eigene IP-Adresse und der "Festplatten-Inhalt" angezeigt wird. Dieser Link führt hier hin: 





> http://member.eops.de/CuGeneralServlet?ProjectID=549785&Paychoice=eopsConnector


 und (noch ein Klassiker), der X-Diver möchte heruntergeladen werden.

Ich findes es sehr schade, daß eine Seite, die von Sinn her eigentlich ganz gut ist, auf solche PopUps zurückgreifen muß, um Geld zu machen. Anscheinend langt, das Geld nicht, das der Betreiber von soft-archiv.de für den (eher unaufdringlichen) Porno-Link bekommt nicht aus...


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2002)

Hi,

wenn man alle fragwürdigen Tricks auf der Seite übersieht, finde ich es doch reichlich überteuert, pro downzuladendes Free- oder Sharewareprogramm fast 40 Euro zu verlangen. Noch bedenklicher finde ich die Sache mit der Bezahlung bei DSL über 0190 Anruf per Voice. Da Telefonanschlüsse nie 100% sicher sind, hat man dabei überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, Mißbrauch zu beweisen.  :x

Ausserdem darf man Freeware- und Sharewareprogramme über Selbstkostenpreis anbieten? Dem Anbieter kann man jedenfalls schnell einen Strick drehen, wenn man seine Fileliste z.B. einem Herrn v. G. zu Verfügung stellt.   

Zaunpfahlwinkende Grüße

0190hasser


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2002)

Mal wieder eine Dialerseite mehr, die nicht mehr oder weniger auffällig ist als viele andere...
Sogar der Kostenhinweis ist nicht mal allzu klein.


----------



## sascha (17 März 2002)

Dennoch dürfte dem Betreiber vermutlich eine Menge Ärger drohen. Nachdem viele der angebotenen Programme ausdrücklich Freeware sind und der Webmaster von soft-archiv damit Geld verdienen will (eben über den Dialer) verstößt er in vielen Fällen gegen die Bedingung der Programmanbieter, dass eine gewerbliche Nutzung zumindest angemeldet werden muss. Bei trojaner-info z.B. hat der Webmaster sich nicht vorher gemeldet oder um Erlaubnis gefragt. Thomas hat eine entsprechende Meldung an die Online-Redaktionen rausgeschickt. Mal sehen, wie lange es soft-archiv in dieser Form noch gibt...

cu,

Sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2002)

*Puretec AGB's*

Die Seiten von soft-archiv.de sind bei Puretec gehostet. Eigentlich müßten die diese Seite schon von Hause aus schließen.

Aus den Puretec-AGB's:

"9. Internet-Präsenz, Inhalte von Internet-Seiten 

9.1 
Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, auf seine Internet-Seite und - sofern der 1&1 FirstClass E-Shop Gegenstand des Vertrages ist - in sein Shop-Angebot eingestellte Inhalte als eigene Inhalte unter Angabe seines vollständigen Namens und seiner Anschrift zu kennzeichnen. Der Kunde wird darauf hingewiesen, dass eine darüber hinausgehende gesetzliche Kennzeichnungspflicht z.B. dann bestehen kann, wenn auf den Internet-Seiten Teledienste oder Mediendienste angeboten werden. Der Kunde stellt 1&1 von allen Ansprüchen frei, die auf einer Verletzung der vorgenannten Pflichten beruhen. 

9.2
Der Kunde darf durch die Internet-Präsenz, dort eingeblendete Banner, die Bezeichnung seiner E-Mail-Adresse und - sofern der 1&1 FirstClass E-Shop Gegenstand des Vertrages ist - die Inhalte seines Internet-Shops nicht gegen gesetzliche Verbote, die guten Sitten und Rechte Dritter (Marken, Namens-, Urheber-, Datenschutzrechte usw.) verstoßen. Insbesondere verpflichtet sich der Kunde, keine pornographischen Inhalte und keine auf Gewinnerzielung gerichteten Leistungen anzubieten oder anbieten zu lassen, die pornographische und/oder erotische Inhalte (z. B. Nacktbilder, Peepshows etc.) zum Gegenstand haben. Der Kunde darf seine Internet-Präsenz nicht in Suchmaschinen eintragen, soweit der Kunde durch die Verwendung von Schlüsselwörtern bei der Eintragung gegen gesetzliche Verbote, die guten Sitten und Rechte Dritter verstößt. Für jeden Fall der Zuwiderhandlung gegen eine der vorstehenden Verpflichtungen verspricht der Kunde 1&1 unter Ausschluss der Annahme eines Fortsetzungszusammenhangs die Zahlung einer Vertragsstrafe in Höhe von EUR 5.050,00 ( in Worten: fünftausendfünfzig Euro). 

9.3 
1&1 ist nicht verpflichtet, die Internet-Präsenzen des Kunden auf eventuelle Rechtsverstöße zu prüfen. Nach dem Erkennen von Rechtsverstößen oder von Inhalten, welche gemäß Ziffer 9.2 oder 10.5 unzulässig sind, ist 1&1 berechtigt, die Präsenzen zu sperren. 1&1 wird den Kunden unverzüglich von einer solchen Maßnahme unterrichten."


----------

